# Grounding help



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Your "can i du dis" threads were better.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Last week you were an apprentice, you can call in inspections now? Where's the adults


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, kinda Kaboeleresque....


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jefft110 said:


> Yeah, kinda Kaboeleresque....


Now that was a quality troll


----------



## brianthejabroni2 (Oct 7, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Last week you were an apprentice, you can call in inspections now? Where's the adults


They go out to the strip club all day and I do all the work


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

brianthejabroni2 said:


> They go out to the strip club all day and I do all the work


 Go down to the strip club and tell them they need to call the inspection in.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

brianthejabroni2 said:


> They go out to the strip club all day and I do all the work


pics of titties or it didn't happen


----------

